# Sage Barista Express - Need Pre Infusion Help



## Rogier (Jan 30, 2021)

Hi All,

I got my Sage Barista Express last December, my best covid-19 lockdown purchase so far. Like most of us, it took me a while till I could brew an acceptable espresso. At this moment I am two months down my home barista experience but I just cannot control the pre-infusion.

My problem: my espresso taste is not consistent the whole cup. The top layer tastes great but the last sip is sour. So the first coffee that hits my cup is sour and I think thats caused by the pre infusion.

I believe I do everything else correct: pre heating, purse, pre heating the cup, weighing dose and yield, ratio 1:2.5, extraction time 30 sec, temperature setting +4. I have watched almost all barista express tutorials.

Anyone here who can help me out? Anyone encounter the same problem and solved it?

Thanks for helping me out!

Rogier (from Rotterdam NL)


----------



## Rogier (Jan 30, 2021)

Forgot to mention that I manually control the machine (and pre-infusion). I have tried long, short and all in between.


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

Why do you think it's pre-infusion? Can you try manually without any pre-infusion? 
Oh and stir your espresso!

What beans too?

Warming up are you running 3-4 blank shots at least?


----------

